# Hi, great site



## kab (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, newbie here.  what a great site this is, found a lot of interesting threads to read, full of great stuff. Mhomers for 4yrs, We have always stayed on sites in uk mostly cc to keep the cost down.  Had a great time wildcamping in France last year, itching to have a go at wildcamping here once weather picks up a bit.


----------



## terry c (Feb 9, 2010)

*HI*

HI kab
        Iam very new as well but you get alot of mhomers talking to you on here


----------



## Belgian (Feb 9, 2010)

kab said:


> Hi, newbie here.  what a great site this is, found a lot of interesting threads to read, full of great stuff. Mhomers for 4yrs, We have always stayed on sites in uk mostly cc to keep the cost down.  Had a great time wildcamping in France last year, itching to have a go at wildcamping here once weather picks up a bit.



Hi Kab,
Welcome in this most informative madhouse 
Don't hesitate to post your wilding spots in France overhere.
Cheers


----------



## maingate (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi kab and welcome to the site.

Aint yer got no `eating in yer van then? 

Best time of year to do it because the crowds are still at home watching Corrie.

Where are you from and what van have you got? Post a picture if you want. If you do not know how to do it, do a search on posting pictures. All the info is there.

Happy wilding.


----------



## kab (Feb 9, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi kab and welcome to the site.
> 
> Aint yer got no `eating in yer van then?
> 
> ...



Hi thanks for the welcome, we have a sundance 630g. The heating is great once parked up, we struggle whilst driving only the cab get warm need to sort it.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Welcome*

Hi,

Welcome to the mad house! Everyone is very helpful.

We have a sundance 630l - know what you mean about travelling but quick to warm up once you stop.

Well worth wilding at this time of year - we go out all year and that is with wee ones (6 and 1).

Where about are you based?

Wee-z


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 9, 2010)

Kab,..you say you are in the midlands..where abouts?

jackie


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Kab and welcome to the mad house, as you said plenty of info on site and a good bunch to be with - enjoy.

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## kab (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to say we are in shropshire.


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome kab, hope you get your heating sorted for the kids sake
We are just over the border near Welshpool, see you around.

Happy Camping
Bill.


----------



## cipro (Feb 10, 2010)

kab said:


> Sorry, forgot to say we are in shropshire.


 
Hello another salopian TBH cannot remember who they are 

anyway welcome and enjoy the chat and info


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome Kab,

Now what is AJ going to call you...............


----------



## ajs (Feb 10, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> Welcome Kab,
> 
> Now what is AJ going to call you...............




 there's an "R" missin...


and shropshire aint in the mudlands  





welcome te club 

 regards
aj


----------



## kab (Feb 11, 2010)

cipro said:


> Hello another salopian TBH cannot remember who they are
> 
> anyway welcome and enjoy the chat and info



Thanks for the welcome. New to this not into the jargon, i get the salopian bit but whats the TBH stand for ?


----------



## kab (Feb 11, 2010)

ajs said:


> there's an "R" missin...
> 
> 
> and shropshire aint in the mudlands
> ...



Thanks for the welcome,  We are origionaly from the West midlands,  moved to Shropshire 3yrs ago.


----------



## runnach (Feb 11, 2010)

tbh.... to be honest!!!..

Channa


----------



## kab (Feb 11, 2010)

channa said:


> tbh.... to be honest!!!..
> 
> Channa



Thanks for the translation.


----------



## ajs (Feb 11, 2010)

kab said:


> Thanks for the welcome,  We are origionaly from the West midlands,  moved to Shropshire 3yrs ago.



 gudfer yow .. iym originely frum wedgbry

.. but moved away 30 years ago and can now talk proper 


[FONT=&quot] some of my favourite rides are in Shropshire... 
probably the nicest county and best kept secret in the UK.[/FONT]

 regards
aj


----------

